# Authorities looking to ID drivers who scooped up cash on California freeway



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Nov 21, 2021)

An armored truck dropped loads of cash onto a freeway in Carlsbad, California, causing a major traffic jam as motorists hopped out of their vehicles to scoop up the bills — but authorities say drivers need to return the money or face possible criminal charges.

Shortly before 9:15 a.m. Friday, California Highway Patrol (CHP) began receiving 911 calls about cash scattered across an area of Interstate 5 near Cannon Road.

CHP and the Federal Bureau of Investigation said that several people got out of their cars to chase after the money. Both agencies are investigating the incident.

"Many of the motorists returned the money immediately to the officers; however, there were motorists observed driving from the scene with stolen money," they said in a joint press release. "The CHP would like to thank those motorists who have already returned money to their local CHP office and remind the public to do the right thing and return any money they found on the freeway."


Authorities said that videos and photos were posted on social media that captured people's faces and the license plate numbers of cars. The agencies released several photos showing people scooping up the bills.

In one photo, a woman wearing a grey hoodie was seen laughing as she held a wad of cash in her arm. Other photos released by authorities were screengrabs taken from an Instagram video posted by fitness influencer Demi Bagby.


----------



## Peppermynt (Nov 21, 2021)

Big dummies. People always posting crap and ruining a good thing. Need to be stealthy out cheah


----------



## MizAvalon (Nov 29, 2021)

Um, is it really considered stealing? The money was lying on the ground right? If I see a $20 bill on the concrete I'm putting it in my pocket.

I think this is a grey area.


----------



## Lute (Dec 1, 2021)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Demi Bagby


LOL!!! Poor girl.. I was looking at her Tik Tok and I saw that clip. 



MizAvalon said:


> Um, is it really considered stealing? The money was lying on the ground right? If I see a $20 bill on the concrete I'm putting it in my pocket.


Unfortunately, yeah.. They keep track of the serial numbers  and if they see those numbers in circulation... they're gonna CSI your ass


----------



## ThursdayGirl (Dec 6, 2021)

MizAvalon said:


> Um, is it really considered stealing? The money was lying on the ground right? If I see a $20 bill on the *concrete* I'm putting it in my pocket.
> 
> I think this is a *grey area*.



I see what you did there... LOL!


----------

